# how to remove the door panle on my 1999 A6



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

need to check the power window and have to take off the door panle. anything i need to know before starting ?
maybe some1 did it and could write a few words.... TIA


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

All four door panels are attached to the doors in the same way and to remove any of them you need to first locate and unscrew the two exposed screws at the very top of each end of the door panel where said door panel meets the door frame that encircles the window glass.
The rear philips screw is immediately visible upon opening the door as it's on the door latch side and the front philips screw is on the door hinge side.
Then the power window switch unit needs to come out. Check the underside of the door panel's armrest directly below the leading edge of the power window switch unit and you'll see a small hole. Insert an suitable pick or screwdriver vertically into said hole to disengage the clip that holds the power switch unit in place. Pop said switch unit up and out of the armrest and disconnect its wiring.
Then pull the door panel straight up about 8 inches to free it from the door and disconnect the electrical wiring and the door latch release cable.
Finally pull the door panel completely free of the door. Mind the clips that hold the door panel in place as they can break if forced.


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (monkeytronic)*

thank you!!! helped me a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

